# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El Banco del Agua determinará la viabilidad de las nuevas concesiones

## Embalses

*El Banco del Agua determinará la viabilidad de las nuevas concesiones*

 								Medio Ambiente advierte  que todos los regadíos deben estar modernizados en 2015
 								M. R. / Sevilla | Actualizado 12.11.2008 - 07:39 							




  								Las nuevas concesiones del agua en las tres cuencas andaluzas quedarán supeditadas en un futuro al nuevo Banco del Agua que "debe velar por el interés general, atendiendo a los nuevos sectores en emergencia a la hora de hacer las reasignaciones", indicó ayer la consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo. Ésta, que presentó las bases del Acuerdo Andaluz pro el Agua en Sevilla, garantizó la participación de las asociaciones de regantes, consumidores, empresarios y sindicatos en esta nueva institución que controlará la Agencia Andaluza del Agua.

El objetivo de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente es incrementar al final de la legislatura, en 2012, en 1.053 hectómetros cúbicos la disponibilidad de recursos hídricos. Unos recursos, "limitados pero no limitativos", apuntó ayer Castillo, que deben primar la instalación de nuevas plantas solares, el turismo, la industria o los nuevos cultivos. Buena parte de estos nuevos recursos saldrá del plan de modernización de los regadíos, que deberá estar concluido en las tres cuencas andaluzas antes de 2015. "Quien no haya modernizado entonces sus sistemas de riego, sufrirá las restricciones de lo que ese ahorro conseguido a través de la tecnificación suponga para el agricultor que sí haya hecho sus deberes", avanzó la consejera de Medio Ambiente.

Castillo abogó por homogeneizar el precio del agua en Andalucía, aunque recalcó que mantendrá en los ayuntamientos la competencia de fijar el coste del servicio que se traslada al usuario. También rechazó la consejera que los nuevos impuestos que se prevén sobre el agua vayan a suponer un incremento de la factura. "Aún no estamos en condiciones de decirle eso a la ciudadanía", justificó la consejera que sí aseguró que se penalizará el gasto abusivo.

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...ncesiones.html

----------

